# Yo-Yo feeling after RAI 131



## pcsmiles

(eeks, sorry this is so long but it's my first post) 
In Aug 2010 my heart felt like it would pound out of my chest. (I had been 'monitored' for multi-nodule goiter and on-and-off thyroid meds but taking nothing at that time.) I took myself to the ER and after a 24 hour stay and full round of tests my diagnosis: hyperthyroid (off the charts).

After 2 years on methimazole, I decided to accept one of the options my endo had offered; RAI. So last Friday, Oct 5... RAI-131... since then; 
sore neck; day 2... and fading,
enlarged thyroid; day 2... continues,
slight sore throat; days 2-4, 
yucky taste buds; day 2 or 3...continues,
dizziness - EVERYDAY! =( (is this normal?) 
chest 'heaviness' - everyday! (normal?)

I stayed in my cave (the guest bedroom) for 5 days (will still be sleeping in there for 21 days since our small dogs sleep with us) and am off work til Monday (10 days - I'm a high school teacher and the radiologist said that should be long enough.) So... just when I thought I was feeling good, I got out for a little bit Thursday night and came home completely wiped out and nauseous. Friday, still nauseous and then as I sat at the kitchen table I felt my heart start pounding again. This continued for a good 5 minutes or longer and then (sorry for the details) the runs began! =(

Questions: is the dizziness, heart pounding and nauseousness normal? and
I've read where many of you have had re-checks or scans a few days or weeks after RAI. I don't go back to my endo for 6 weeks!? and When will it be safe for my chihuahua to sleep with me again?

I'll stop... look forward to your feedback / reply. (again, sorry for the length of this post)


----------



## Andros

pcsmiles said:


> (eeks, sorry this is so long but it's my first post)
> In Aug 2010 my heart felt like it would pound out of my chest. (I had been 'monitored' for multi-nodule goiter and on-and-off thyroid meds but taking nothing at that time.) I took myself to the ER and after a 24 hour stay and full round of tests my diagnosis: hyperthyroid (off the charts).
> 
> After 2 years on methimazole, I decided to accept one of the options my endo had offered; RAI. So last Friday, Oct 5... RAI-131... since then;
> sore neck; day 2... and fading,
> enlarged thyroid; day 2... continues,
> slight sore throat; days 2-4,
> yucky taste buds; day 2 or 3...continues,
> dizziness - EVERYDAY! =( (is this normal?)
> chest 'heaviness' - everyday! (normal?)
> 
> I stayed in my cave (the guest bedroom) for 5 days (will still be sleeping in there for 21 days since our small dogs sleep with us) and am off work til Monday (10 days - I'm a high school teacher and the radiologist said that should be long enough.) So... just when I thought I was feeling good, I got out for a little bit Thursday night and came home completely wiped out and nauseous. Friday, still nauseous and then as I sat at the kitchen table I felt my heart start pounding again. This continued for a good 5 minutes or longer and then (sorry for the details) the runs began! =(
> 
> Questions: is the dizziness, heart pounding and nauseousness normal? and
> I've read where many of you have had re-checks or scans a few days or weeks after RAI. I don't go back to my endo for 6 weeks!? and When will it be safe for my chihuahua to sleep with me again?
> 
> I'll stop... look forward to your feedback / reply. (again, sorry for the length of this post)












Sounds to me like you are doing what we call "dumping." All the excess thyroxine is making it's way out of your tissues. Very unpleasant. And sometimes scary. Thyrotoxicosis.

A very rare effect of radioiodine or surgical therapy, called thyroid storm, may occur within the first week after treatment. This can happen if there is a sudden release of a large amount of hormone from the thyroid gland. This will produce a very high heart rate (above 130 beats per minute) and a high fever (above 103°). If this happens to you, you should contact your doctor or an emergency room at once. This is a very rare side effect of radioiodine treatment, but is easy to treat.

This is not as rare as they purport; that is one woman's opinion on that.

http://www.uwhealth.org/healthfacts...lexMember-Show_Public_HFFY_1126651051654.html

http://www.isrjem.org/Sept2003_ThyroidStorm.pdf

You symptoms are most likely from the above; I had the same and so have others on this board.


----------



## joplin1975

I had a little dumping after surgery...and probably another bout again after RAI. You do feel wiped out...I felt like I had the flu.

I had 100 millicurries and began sleeping with my cats (between 9 and 13 pounds) 10 days after my therapy dose.


----------



## pcsmiles

Thanks for the replies! It's nice to know my abnormalities are 'normal'!?

I have checked for fever a few times but haven't had any. But the dizziness and tight chest continues. I'll stay aware. I'm planning on going to church tomorrow and hope I don't collapse! I just feel like I've got to build up my strength for getting back to work Monday!

Since my kids are all grown, my 4 lb chihuahua is my main concern. She is certainly confused at my distance from her! My plan is to remain at a safe distance for the full 21 days but how would I know if she was exposed?
:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975

Understood. We're child-free by choice so my critters are my babies. There's no way, really, to test exposure on a dog. I'm paranoid about my kids, so I really mean it when I say you don't have to wait 21 days.  My gang is still alive and kicking.


----------



## julcrnfrd

I found out that I had graves disease about 2 years ago. I was taking methimazole for a year, after I came off of it, I relapsed so I had the radioactive iodine treatment. It has been a few months now and within the last month, my tsh went from1.0 to 91.8. I have been taking synthroid for 7 weeks and my last test said my tsh was 61.8. It has been a long 2 years of up and down feelings. I also stayed away from my pets after treatment for 5 days. The doctors said that was long enough for the dose I was given. I feel awful, very tired and depressed. I have been really stressed at work and I just want to be normal again. Have you had your levels checked yet?


----------



## Octavia

julcrnfrd...welcome! If you would like to start a new thread "all about you," feel free to do so.

So...it sounds like tht RAI did its job for you...that's good. Hopefully your rollercoaster ride will be over soon.


----------



## MJRusso

pcsmiles said:


> Since my kids are all grown, my 4 lb chihuahua is my main concern. She is certainly confused at my distance from her! My plan is to remain at a safe distance for the full 21 days but how would I know if she was exposed?
> :hugs:


 The main concern is time of exposure more so than distance as the 131 goes through it's half-life cycle. After the first 10 days I was told that I could go back to handling my 11 month old daughter and be around the pets but that neither could sleep next to me for about 18 days (and I was dosed with 150 mCi).


----------



## Andros

julcrnfrd said:


> I found out that I had graves disease about 2 years ago. I was taking methimazole for a year, after I came off of it, I relapsed so I had the radioactive iodine treatment. It has been a few months now and within the last month, my tsh went from1.0 to 91.8. I have been taking synthroid for 7 weeks and my last test said my tsh was 61.8. It has been a long 2 years of up and down feelings. I also stayed away from my pets after treatment for 5 days. The doctors said that was long enough for the dose I was given. I feel awful, very tired and depressed. I have been really stressed at work and I just want to be normal again. Have you had your levels checked yet?


Your first post!! Yay!! So...................how much Synthroid are you taking and when will doc have you in for labs and titration of Synthroid upward as needed? The usual protocul is every 8 weeks.

If all goes well, the roller coaster ride will soon be over.


----------

